
A Dating App, Happn, to Find a Match Nearby - gsands
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/01/04/nyregion/a-dating-app-happn-to-find-a-match-nearby.html?ref=technology
======
usmeterora
how is it different than every other dating app that matches you based on
people nearby. There are multiple. What makes this one better? How will it
compete for market share? Is there anything original about this?

These are the first questions that come to mind.

------
coralreef
So it utilizes GPS in the background, or is it bluetooth?

